# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  What is this meaning in English

## EasyGoingGuy

What is this meaning " Vkusno" in English?

----------


## Красота-то какая

vkusno= вк*у*сно means "tasty"

----------


## EasyGoingGuy

> vkusno= вк*у*сно means "tasty"

 Thank you for the translation!

----------

